# World Community Grid 10th Birthday Challenge -- 16 November - 25 November!



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

Alright guys, I know it hasn't been long since the last challenge, but it's almost time once more for another one!
Coming up in less than two weeks is a challenge celebrating the tenth birthday of the World Community Grid project, which has enabled volunteers to put their computers to work tackling tough scientific issues!

So, to celebrate, a competition is being held from 16 November to 25 November, open to any teams that want to join in.  Naturally, TPU! will be taking part 

Official Challenge link here!

I would like to thank our fellow crunchers at SETI.GERMANY for creating this excellent challenge.  They're running a countdown to the challenge start and more, available here!

If you have _any _questions on how to set up your system, just ask!  We'll be glad to assist!

SETI.GERMANY has done a wonderful job preparing Challenge resources; you can see a direct stats link and much more here


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 6, 2014)

Naturally, we have prizes too!  These prizes are donated by Team members and awarded to Team members that meet the requirements listed below.

If you’re interested in donating a prize, and it is greatly appreciated, please post here and send me a PM!

Our current list of prizes is:
- 4x Windows 7 Professional key (donated by [Ion])
- Sony Vaio 4L1L laptop (ULV Core 2 Duo, 2GB RAM, Windows 7) (donated by [Ion])
- Transcend 128GB USB3 SSD (donated by AthlonX2)
- 2x $25 Paypal gift (donated by Norton)
- 1x$100 Newegg Gift Card (donated by twilyth)
- $100 via Paypal (donated by mjkmike)
- Sandisk Extreme 128GB SSD (donated by T-Bob)
- EVGA Geforce GTX680 (donated by 64K, United States winners only)
- NZXT Kraken X31; 120mm AIO cooler (donated by sneekypeet)
- NZXT Kraken X41; 140mm AIO cooler (donated by sneekypeet)
- Reeven Ouranos (donated by xvi)
- Alpenfohn Brocken 2 (donated by xvi)

- More prizes pending; will be added to the list once confirmed 


*Grand Prize: Cruncher rig* (donated by BarbaricSoul)
CPU- 3930k
MB- ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
Heatsink- Deep Cool Lucifer
RAM- 2x4 gb Corsair Vengence Blue DDR3 1600 CL9
GPU- ASUS HD 7770
PSU- Corsair TX850
HDD- 500GB Seagate (donated by T-Bob)
Case- TBA
OS- TBA
For a dedicated TPU cruncher; additional terms & conditions apply


We'll be running a separate game giveaway, hosted by manofthem; link will be added here once it's created 


Requirements to qualify for a prize

in order for your name to be drawn- you would need to be an _active_ member of this forum also (we will draw according to forum name so please post here if your WCG name is different *and* send me a PM)
- Participate for the duration of the TechPowerUp 10th Birthday Challenge
- Earn a minimum of 5,000 BOINC points for Team WCG-TPU during the Qualifying period (16 November through 25 November)
- Winners will be chosen randomly at the end of the qualifying period.
- Participation in the Game giveaway will require that you are actively crunching during this Challenge
How Random Winners Will be Drawn (thanks to theonedub):


> To ensure everyone gets a fair shake and to minimize any potential conflict of interest while maintaining the highest level of transparency- I have drafted a new way to draw winners. The system uses (3) members and works as follows:
> Originally Posted by The System
> Member 1: This member creates a list of all qualified participants usernames. This list is sent to Member 2.
> Member 2: Using the list of names, Member 2 will assign each entrant a unique number. A list of the usernames with the unique numbers is sent back to Person 1. The list of just the random numbers is sent to Member 3.
> ...


----------



## Norton (Nov 6, 2014)

Please add the following to the prize pool:
- *Transcend 128GB USB 3.0 SSD* provided by @AthlonX2 
- *2x$25 Paypal gifts* provided by @Norton
- *1x$100 NewEgg gift card* provided by @twilyth 

*More items to come!* 

The Challenge is hosted by SETI.Germany and they have a special stats site setup here:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/1_en_Welcome.html

There are also some mini challenges in addition to the main one


----------



## t_ski (Nov 6, 2014)

I think I will be in for this one, although on a small scale.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 6, 2014)

Count me in of course.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 6, 2014)

As usual I will be in ☺


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm in on a smaller scale but in.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 6, 2014)

Never spooled down so in.


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm always in.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 6, 2014)

I am in mates!


----------



## Bow (Nov 6, 2014)

like always count me in, I have the games I won in the last one, maybe I will just put them back up for the prize draw.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 6, 2014)

Do I really need to say I'm in????? 

Come on, ANSWER ME!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 6, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Do I really need to say I'm in?????
> 
> Come on, ANSWER ME!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 6, 2014)

In with Darwin, not sure whether Edison will run along because of bad PPD/watt and some other small matters.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm in with everything I got. The Opty 6180 server has issues with WCG. It will spool down to 60% usage after a few hours and just sit there. Have to constantly re-start. No issues with F@H though....dunno what it is. I may try to re-install Ubuntu.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm in with everything I got. The Opty 6180 server has issues with WCG. It will spool down to 60% usage after a few hours and just sit there. Have to constantly re-start. No issues with F@H though....dunno what it is. I may try to re-install Ubuntu.


60% CPU usage or 60% clock speeds, or both?  If the former, does it only run 60% of the threads, or does it run full threads, just at lower CPU utilization?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2014)

Im down like a rodeo clown for this challenge! Also NORTON! I still have a whole list of games to give away that was suppose to be in the last challenge but was never given any


----------



## Norton (Nov 7, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im down like a rodeo clown for this challenge! *Also NORTON! I still have a whole list of games to give away that was suppose to be in the last challenge but was never given any*



Send a PM to @manofthem about the games- he's going to host the game giveaway


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 7, 2014)

Norton said:


> Send a PM to @manofthem about the games- he's going to host the game giveaway



Will do. Here is a list of games.

*- Deadlight
- The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing - Complete Pack
- Galactic Civilizations II: Ultimate Edition
- Terraria
- THE KING OF FIGHTERS XIII STEAM EDITION
- Legend of Grimrock
- Orcs Must Die! 2: Complete Pack
- PixelJunk Eden*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> 60% CPU usage or 60% clock speeds, or both?  If the former, does it only run 60% of the threads, or does it run full threads, just at lower CPU utilization?


60% threads used and clocks are locked in the modded bios. Of course the work floats from core to core on theses 4P boards, but i will have 40% of the cores sitting idle at any given time.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 7, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> 60% threads used and clocks are locked in the modded bios. Of course the work floats from core to core on theses 4P boards, but i will have 40% of the cores sitting idle at any given time.


Bizarre.  Is yours using the same [H] modded BIOS?  I haven't had that issue on mine with either of the OS installs--currently running Ubuntu 14.10 on it and it's comfortably chewing through 32 WUs:





Do you have another HDD that you can do a test OS reinstall on?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 7, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Bizarre.  Is yours using the same [H] modded BIOS?  I haven't had that issue on mine with either of the OS installs--currently running Ubuntu 14.10 on it and it's comfortably chewing through 32 WUs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have a spare HDD to load the fresh OS. Going to try that this weekend.


----------



## Zachary85 (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in for yet another TPU challenge !!!   ..... Plus it was starting to get cold in here ..... A good enough reason to  "Fire" up a few more crunchers for now.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 8, 2014)

I can't believe I haven't posted "I'm in" yet!  I'm in with my 3 +1 for the challenge  



Also, if anyone has any ideas for the game giveaway (to make it more interesting/different/interactive/spicy), I'd love to hear them (post or pm)


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 8, 2014)

Count with me, I´m in.


----------



## Norton (Nov 8, 2014)

More prizes coming stay tuned for details!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2014)

Well thanks to Kai, my ole i3-540 2core/4thread system is now sporting an i7-860 4 core/8 thread chip!!!!!!!!

So of course, that will help a tiny bit more for the challenge!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 8, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Well thanks to Kai, my ole i3-540 2core/4thread system is now sporting an i7-860 4 core/8 thread chip!!!!!!!!
> 
> So of course, that will help a tiny bit more for the challenge!


I think that's my old chip, LOL. Congrat's on the upgrade!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think that's my old chip, LOL. Congrat's on the upgrade!


Indeed it is, and I'm glad to see that it's now put to use crunching rather than just sitting in a desk drawer 

The board may have died around it, but the CPU is still going strong


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 8, 2014)

I've prodded a friend into joining back again--we should hear from SpockvsData again shortly


----------



## agent00skid (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 9, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I think that's my old chip, LOL. Congrat's on the upgrade!



Oh yea, it is Buck!


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2014)

Requested a sticky for this thread so we can keep it up on top of our section for the challenge.

Still working on some prize donations, working on my 4P, blowing the dust out of my rigs, working 7 days, pulling hair out, etc... 

*Stay Tuned and get dem rigs ready to CRUNCH!!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 10, 2014)

Don't feel to bad Bill. My hair is just falling out on it's own. At least you have an excuse.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Alright guys, now less than a week until the challenge starts, so if you've been holding off, now is the time to get things set up!


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 10, 2014)

I never stopped crunching. So definitely count me in.


----------



## Norton (Nov 10, 2014)

Also requested a News piece for the TPU front page for Wednesday-ish so folks who don't follow our section too much have a chance to stop by and help out


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

Norton said:


> Also requested a News piece for the TPU front page for Wednesday-ish so folks who don't follow our section too much have a chance to stop by and help out


Marvelous, thanks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2014)

More prizes added!


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> More prizes added!



*We have another prize to add for a dedicated* TPU cruncher/folder*
* this is a special prize that will be drawn separately- terms/conditions TBA
*Cruncher rig* offered by *@BarbaricSoul*
CPU- 3930k
MB- ASUS P9X79 Deluxe
Heatsink- Deep Cool Lucifer
RAM- 2x4 gb Corsair Vengence Blue DDR3 1600 CL9
GPU- ASUS HD 7770
PSU- Corsair TX850
HDD- TBA
Case- TBA
OS- Win7 Pro donated by @[Ion]

-


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We have another prize to add for a dedicated* TPU cruncher/folder*
> * this is a special prize that will be drawn separately- terms/conditions TBA
> *Cruncher rig* offered by *@BarbaricSoul*
> CPU- 3930k
> ...




WOW!  That is AMAZING!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> *We have another prize to add for a dedicated* TPU cruncher/folder*
> * this is a special prize that will be drawn separately- terms/conditions TBA
> *Cruncher rig* offered by *@BarbaricSoul*
> CPU- 3930k
> ...



Wow!!!!! @BarbaricSoul  You are amazing for offering up this incredible system man!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 11, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> Count me in, besides its winter here now and I need a room heater.
> 
> And now getting up in age I see why the snow birds head to the deep south... Brrr and to think I used to make fun of them lol



Great to hear bud, glad to have you again!   but you think you haven't bad up there?  It's a full 79F here with a cool breeze, just miserable 


Thanks @BarbaricSoul for the contribution!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 11, 2014)

Count me in, 4770k @4.4ghz is online!

For this challenge, I can't be a donator, just paid for my new windows, and doors at home, and I am a little bit short , changed for a new job, so more on the next challenge.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 11, 2014)

Still have the 3770K and Athlon 5350 crunching 24/7 since the end of the last challenge, so count me in on this one. 

I should be able to get something added to the prize pool, too


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> WOW!  That is AMAZING!





stinger608 said:


> Wow!!!!! @BarbaricSoul  You are amazing for offering up this incredible system man!!!!



I won most of it in a team challenge, and I recently lost my office to a friend that needed a place to stay, so i really don't have the room for it anymore. Time to pass it on to another cruncher.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I won most of it in a team challenge, and I recently lost my office to a friend that needed a place to stay, so i really don't have the room for it anymore. Time to pass it on to another cruncher.


I'd personally tell him, if he wants the room he can put up with a computer in the corner, but there we go.

Incredibly generous of you to offer it up


----------



## Nordic (Nov 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I'd personally tell him, if he wants the room he can put up with a computer in the corner, but there we go.
> 
> Incredibly generous of you to offer it up


my thoughts indeed.


----------



## Norton (Nov 11, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> I won most of it in a team challenge, and I recently lost my office to a friend that needed a place to stay, so i really don't have the room for it anymore. Time to pass it on to another cruncher.



*I'll double up on the ram for this rig*- @[Ion] please bump the ram up to *2x4GB Corsair Vengence Blue DDR3 1600 CL9* 

* @BarbaricSoul -* if clearance is an issue I can send you the stick I have with the heatsink removed


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 11, 2014)

It won't be an issue after I pull the round fan off the heatsink. That fan is for my NH D14, it's not included.


----------



## NCSU_Sealy (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

NCSU_Sealy said:


> I'm in!



Welcome to the team and TPU Sealy!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

NCSU_Sealy said:


> I'm in!


The second friend I've persuaded to join us today


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> The second friend I've persuaded to join us today



SSSSSSWWWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 11, 2014)

NCSU_Sealy said:


> I'm in!


What hardware you running Sealy?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What hardware you running Sealy?



A computer(s)......Bhahahahahaha 

Ah, just F'n with ya Buck.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 11, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> What hardware you running Sealy?


Pretty sure he has a Clarkdale i3


----------



## Arjai (Nov 12, 2014)

Of course the Arjai, is alway in it!!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 12, 2014)

Wow I don't check in for a day and Tpu's Wcg team blows my mind once again! @BarbaricSoul Awesome man, just awesome.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 12, 2014)

Do you have a case in the works?


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Do you have a case in the works?



I have a BNIB CM 690 III available for it if we go that route.


----------



## Bow (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Nordic (Nov 12, 2014)

The generosity of this team really brings the meaning community in tpu for me. Barbaric soul not only won a great computer, but he is passing it on to another cruncher. The team is talking about what to add. Team you make me


----------



## TRWOV (Nov 12, 2014)

Count me in with some games to give away


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 12, 2014)

Edison is on to see whether it will "hold out" without issues on the new "stowing location" on a self-made, test-bed style chassis in a wheeled table/bookshelf hybrid (the latter not being self-made btw).

Darwin is on 2 WUs per module (thus 4 at a time) now in order to ramp up the PPD it gets.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 12, 2014)

I am also IN. How do I miss this thread? lol.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 12, 2014)

The more crunchers the better for us all.


----------



## xvi (Nov 12, 2014)

Have I not said I'm in?
This challenge snuck up on me a little bit. I need to overnight myself some new Xeons for rig #2, if only. I'll see if I can get some hardware up though. Sig updated with potentials. Dual E5430 recently brought online.


----------



## R00kie (Nov 12, 2014)

Of course I'm in, sunshine!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 12, 2014)

Marvelous! 
That's quite a lot of DP Xeon systems you have!  I _might_ have another i7 or i5 up just in time for the challenge, but no guarantees.


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 12, 2014)

In, in, and in some more.


----------



## Norton (Nov 12, 2014)

*Prize update!*

*We have a couple of contributions from @T-Bob *

A HDD for the challenge rig:
*- 500GB Seagate HDD*

AND

An item for the prize pool:
*- Sandisk Extreme 128GB SSD*

Thanks for the contribution!  

[Ion] *please update the prize post with the above*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize update!*
> 
> *We have a couple of contributions from @T-Bob *
> 
> ...


Done


----------



## 7mm (Nov 13, 2014)

*So, I'm in too.*


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in for this round!


----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2014)

I would like to donate a EVGA GTX 680 1006 MHz card to be put in the Grand Prize Crunching Rig or as a prize for the crunchers in the Birthday Challenge. The card was used for about two years and never overclocked. All original packaging and materials will come with it. I will cover shipping but it will have to be for a USA address only. Shipping out of the country is very high.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 13, 2014)

64K said:


> I would like to donate a EVGA GTX 680 1006 MHz card to be put in the Grand Prize Crunching Rig or as a prize for the crunchers in the Birthday Challenge. The card was used for about two years and never overclocked. All original packaging and materials will come with it. I will cover shipping but it will have to be for a USA address only. Shipping out of the country is very high.



if you want it in the Grand Prize, PM me and I'll send you my shipping info, although with the value of the Grand Prize in it's current form ($1000+), your 680 would probably serve the TPU team better as a individual prize, better distributing the wealth among the participants.

Oh, and since I haven't actually said it yet, count me in for the prizes also. I'm not lacking in computer hardware, but those $100 prizes sure look good right before Christmas.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2014)

Oh wait, do I have to let people know I am in for the prizes? If so then count me in! I need a new rig! Just check my system specs!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 13, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I need a new rig! Just check my system specs!!!



Is the Old Fart not stinking it up enough anymore?


----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> if you want it in the Grand Prize, PM me and I'll send you my shipping info, although with the value of the Grand Prize in it's current form ($1000+), your 680 would probably serve the TPU team better as a individual prize, better distributing the wealth among the participants.



That makes sense. I will make it an individual prize then.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

64K said:


> That makes sense. I will make it an individual prize then.


Thank you very much!  Added to the prizes post!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2014)

ahh too bad the GTX 680 is US only prize, i really wanted to enter for that so that my lonely 680 would have a mate 

also i would like to enter for any available prize draws that i qualify for


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 13, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Is the Old Fart not stinking it up enough anymore?



Yea, unfortunately every time I think about upgrading it something else in the house needs to be repaired!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 13, 2014)

I am also in for the prize pool


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2014)

64K said:


> I would like to donate a EVGA GTX 680 1006 MHz card to be put in the Grand Prize Crunching Rig or as a prize for the crunchers in the Birthday Challenge. The card was used for about two years and never overclocked. All original packaging and materials will come with it. I will cover shipping but it will have to be for a USA address only. Shipping out of the country is very high.



Awesome donation!


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in. I have my main rig back crunching and have gotten gold in UGM.

I've also cranked up my wife's and the kid's computers.


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in for the prize pool. Whatever I qualify for anyway


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2014)

Awesome donation @64K !!!!!


I assume that when someone says "there in for the challenge" it pretty much includes being in for the prize pool


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Awesome donation @64K !!!!!
> 
> 
> I assume that when someone says "there in for the challenge" it pretty much includes being in for the prize pool



I generally use actively crunching, forum membership and forum activity as the "in for the challenge" metric.

Example- A forum member that is actively crunching but hasn't logged into TPU over the duration of the challenge is not included on the drawings. Posting on these threads is welcomed but not a requirement.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 13, 2014)

you got it 

and you guys are awesome! Another nice challenge on it's way!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2014)

i will be bringing the 3570K in for this challenge, hopefully Win 10 doesn't give me any errors


----------



## T-Bob (Nov 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> I generally use actively crunching, forum membership and forum activity as the "in for the challenge" metric.
> 
> Example- A forum member that is actively crunching but hasn't logged into TPU over the duration of the challenge is not included on the drawings. Posting on these threads is welcomed but not a requirement.


Thanks for the clarification Cap'n


----------



## Pandacoder (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm in (courtesy of [Ion])?
My WCG name is the same.

(I feel awkward to leave my first forum post at that, so... anyway, both of my computer have been crunching as much as possible (one is my laptop) since two days ago?)


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 13, 2014)

firing up WCG on the 3570K now, will report any problems (if there is any   )


----------



## Nordic (Nov 13, 2014)

Ooh. A gtx 680! I want to upgrade from my 750ti.

................goes off searching for ways get more ppd for more crunching karma...


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Pandacoder said:


> I'm in (courtesy of [Ion])?
> My WCG name is the same.
> 
> (I feel awkward to leave my first forum post at that, so... anyway, both of my computer have been crunching as much as possible (one is my laptop) since two days ago?)


Welcome aboard!


----------



## twilyth (Nov 13, 2014)

Pandacoder said:


> I'm in (courtesy of [Ion])?
> My WCG name is the same.
> 
> (I feel awkward to leave my first forum post at that, so... anyway, both of my computer have been crunching as much as possible (one is my laptop) since two days ago?)


Cool.  @[Ion] is like our very own televangelist - but in a good way.  Still, if he ever tries to get you all together and serves Koolaid, you might want to pass.  (just kidding of course - great work dude.  Your enthusiasm really is contagious.  Cheers!!!  )


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 13, 2014)

Working with Ion to get my computers online for the competition.  Go TPU!!!


----------



## Norton (Nov 13, 2014)

*Prize update!

We have a couple of contributions from @sneekypeet 

- NZXT Kraken X31 *(120mm AIO cooler)
*- NZXT Kraken X41 *(140mm AIO cooler)
Thanks for the contribution!  

[Ion] *please update the prize post with the above*


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 13, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize update!
> 
> We have a couple of contributions from @sneekypeet
> 
> ...


Prizes added and ChaoticG8R is up to speed on both systems!


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

*Challenge starts in less than 48 hours....

Standing By! 








*


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 14, 2014)

Have we considered going offline and dumping a bunch of work when the challenge begins?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 14, 2014)

Who's standing by?  I put the pedal to the metal this morning.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have we considered going offline and dumping a bunch of work when the challenge begins?


There's lots of talk about that at XS, but I'm not in favour of it.  While it's certainly not cheating, I consider it unsporting.  I'd rather just let things run as they run.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have we considered going offline and dumping a bunch of work when the challenge begins?



Not sure what you mean.... 



Spoiler:  OR do I?


----------



## twilyth (Nov 14, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Have we considered going offline and dumping a bunch of work when the challenge begins?


I'm sure some teams will do that, but I think it's more fun to play it straight.  It feels too hard core to start squirreling away work units.  I think this should be more of a genteel contest than something more serious.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I'm sure some teams will do that, but I think it's more fun to play it straight.  It feels too hard core to start squirreling away work units.  I think this should be more of a genteel contest than something more serious.



XS has some pretty extreme tactics from what I've seen. Holding some work back is a personal choice not a Team priority.

I'll hold 48 hrs worth on 2 of my rigs. I feel fine with that step as long as it's not submitted late.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> XS has some pretty extreme tactics from what I've seen. Holding some work back is a personal choice not a Team priority.
> 
> I'll hold 48 hrs worth on 2 of my rigs. I feel fine with that step as long as it's not submitted late.


Yeah if people want to do it, I suppose that's their business.  But I'm pursuing my 100k day anyways, and it would be less exciting if it was accomplished by buffering three days of work and submitting all at once.


----------



## HammerON (Nov 14, 2014)

Still crunching away with the i7 4770 and the Q6600, so I am in


----------



## volkor (Nov 14, 2014)

Count me in.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 14, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Who's standing by?  I put the pedal to the metal this morning.



This morning? I welded the gas petal to the floor a few years ago.


----------



## Bow (Nov 14, 2014)

Crunching at 100%


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

volkor said:


> Count me in.


I see you're new here--do you need help getting anything set up?


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 14, 2014)

win 10 giving me no problems so far


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> win 10 giving me no problems so far


Same here. I have had it up for weeks. It shows up to boinc as windows 8.1 though.


----------



## volkor (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I see you're new here--do you need help getting anything set up?


I'm not 100% sure. I have BOINC with WCG project and i'm in TechPowerUp! team, is that enough?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> There's lots of talk about that at XS, but I'm not in favour of it.  While it's certainly not cheating, I consider it unsporting.  I'd rather just let things run as they run.


+1



twilyth said:


> I'm sure some teams will do that, but I think it's more fun to play it straight.  It feels too hard core to start squirreling away work units.  I think this should be more of a genteel contest than something more serious.


+1


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2014)

volkor said:


> I'm not 100% sure. I have BOINC with WCG project and i'm in TechPowerUp! team, is that enough?


If you want to post a screenshot of the BOINC Manger, open to the Tasks tab that would be awesome 
One thing to check--by default WCG only uses 60% of your CPU maximum--by setting it to 100% you can greatly increase the amount of work done 
To do that, click Options -> Computing Preferences -> and there's a box at the very bottom of the window--forgot the exact wording but it's something like "Use at most xx% of my CPU"


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2014)

I am not opposed to sand bagging but I don't feel like taking the time to set it up with 5 rigs.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 14, 2014)

Would Alien Isolation be a decent AAA title for the game giveaway?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm in... but it's been awhile since I've done a challenge.. What do I need to do?


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm in... but it's been awhile since I've done a challenge.. What do I need to do?


I´m in for the competition and I think that´s all about crunch and try to achieve the maximum points (?),
The after comes later.


----------



## Norton (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I'm in... but it's been awhile since I've done a challenge.. What do I need to do?



Crunch for TPU.... that is all 



ST.o.CH said:


> I´m in for the competition and I think that´s all about crunch and* try to achieve the maximum points* (?),
> The after comes later.



This too


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 14, 2014)

Norton said:


> Crunch for TPU.... that is all


Well that's a given.. hehe


----------



## Nordic (Nov 14, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Well that's a given.. hehe


Don't listen to the captain, he doesn't know what he is talking about. We need you to somehow procure a supercomputer that has power measured in petaflops for team purposes.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

After pulling my hair out with legacy wireless drivers....the i7-870 is finally crunching for TPU_remembers_Kreij. Today I have added 35-40K for Kreij, so he must be able to hit 150K during the challenge!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 15, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After pulling my hair out with legacy wireless drivers....the i7-870 is finally crunching for TPU_remembers_Kreij. Today I have added 35-40K for Kreij, so he must be able to hit 150K during the challenge!


This is me --><-- This is BUCK NASTY


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> This is me --><-- This is BUCK NASTY


Aww, I sense a new sigquote inbound...LOL!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Would Alien Isolation be a decent AAA title for the game giveaway?



Oh heavens yes it would be!!!!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

theonedub said:


> Would Alien Isolation be a decent AAA title for the game giveaway?



I'd definitely say so! 
PM incoming


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

I seem to have resurrected my second i7-3770k from the dead--so unless it up and dies on me again  that should be going again Sunday PM


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 15, 2014)

"Double your gun, double your fun!" 
Firing up backup rig in a bit


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I seem to have resurrected my second i7-3770k from the dead--so unless it up and dies on me again  that should be going again Sunday PM


How many rigs do you have running now???


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> How many rigs do you have running now???


Yeah may be time to update your sig. Pure curiosity of course.


----------



## Bow (Nov 15, 2014)

Woke up this morning to 1 pc down, Everything on that wall was dead.  After checking everything and not having any power to that wall, it was a bad breaker.  It was not tripped it just did not work anymore.  Had an extra in the garage, back up and running fine.  Busy day and its only 8:27 am.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

@Norton or @[Ion]   , I need to know the exact start time (preferably in EST) for the challenge.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @Norton or @[Ion]   , I need to know the exact start time (preferably in EST) for the challenge.



Ahh, I see....


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Ahh, I see....


Kind Sir, I have no inclination to what your are inferring. LOL


----------



## Eroticus (Nov 15, 2014)

1 year past so fast :O ... i'm in !


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 15, 2014)

I am getting excited for this challenge. The CentOS rig is currently crunching at 50%. How can I be sure my work is contributing to the project? I want to make sure my points go to this challenge.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

All was working fine until this morning I dropped a Clean energy wu???????? Hmmmmmmmm.
Headed out today to get the server should be up and running around 6 or 7pm EST. I have high hopes for her not making me shut it down when she is home due to noise. Problem is I have to do what i'm told or else. I've yet to test what or else is


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am getting excited for this challenge. The CentOS rig is currently crunching at 50%. How can I be sure my work is contributing to the project? I want to make sure my points go to this challenge.


http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=user&proj=bwcg&name=637828
You look pretty good to me. Crap Double post.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> I am getting excited for this challenge. The CentOS rig is currently crunching at 50%. How can I be sure my work is contributing to the project? I want to make sure my points go to this challenge.



From the link by @Tallencor, you look good: your team is TPU, and the rest is taken care of by WCG. All work validated during the challenge counts toward the challenge!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 15, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> @Norton or @[Ion]   , I need to know the exact start time (preferably in EST) for the challenge.



So..

I've been thinking. Challenge says it begins 11/16 and usually that's at 00:00 UTC. So presumably that means that it starts tonight at 7 pm EST, I think...


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 15, 2014)

I got more hardware then power outlets so please count me out if I win more. I will of course run all that is in running condition except the 2720M I'm typing on now. It used to be good for close to 3k but the fan is failing and I'm quit like this laptop to survive another year. I know that Ion had/have a similar CPU but his list of running CPUs is to long for for me to investigate .

I did re-paste and clean and in fact killed a dedicated 90 W fan before I retried it from crunching.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 15, 2014)

manofthem said:


> So..
> 
> I've been thinking. Challenge says it begins 11/16 and usually that's at 00:00 UTC. So presumably that means that it starts tonight at 7 pm EST, I think...


That is indeed correct--a countdown timer is here


BUCK NASTY said:


> How many rigs do you have running now???


Uh, 20 I think?  The other 3770k isn't set up yet.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 15, 2014)

Or 8pm Atlantic. I believe your correct. That should give the Dell 1950 III a full 24hrs of spooling. I hope its enough.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 15, 2014)

Meh. So much for sandbagging. I'll be able to squirrel away 1/3 of a day's work.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hmm, just a little over 5 hours away from the start of this challenge!!!

*Can you feel it???????*


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 15, 2014)

Start your engines, gentlemen, it´s almost in time!


----------



## dank1983man420 (Nov 15, 2014)

Forgot to say I'm in as well


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 15, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That is indeed correct--a countdown timer is here


Zero hour is associated to the Greenwich Meridian which happens to be my time:
Dublin, Edinburgh, *Lisbon*, London.

That´s very nice, no worries at all .


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 15, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Oh wait, do I have to let people know I am in for the prizes? If so then count me in!



Didn't know that as well. I'm in for the prizes. Well the Win 7 keys and those paypal gifts only since I'm not from the US.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 15, 2014)

I usually get caught with my pants down for every challenge, as they start at 0:00UTC and not pacific time 

Not this time though, all systems are spooled and crunching as I type this 

Good luck everyone


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

We are in Challenge Mode now, so Crunching is going to take priority on our PCs.  Yes, this means that gaming is going to have to take a backseat for a little while


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Meh. So much for sandbagging. I'll be able to squirrel away 1/3 of a day's work.



Just got back from my long ass Saturday seminar for work... 14 hrs 

However, I did just dump 2 days of work from 2 rigs for a nice boost


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> Just got back from my long ass Saturday seminar for work... 14 hrs
> 
> However, I did just dump 2 days of work from 2 rigs for a nice boost



Sorry about your horrible day! At least the next few hours of your Saturday are yours  


I tried this sandbagging but I don't think it worked all that well for me


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's the link for the stats for this challenge:

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_event.php?proj=wcg&lang=en
TPU has started off in 4th place... pretty damn good with the Teams that are in this! 

Updates should come up either hourly or every 4 hrs (forgot which is used)

@[Ion] please update your link in the OP with this one


----------



## Arjai (Nov 16, 2014)

http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team_all.php?proj=wcg&lang=en

This is a DIRECT link to the Stats!  

Also, they will be updating EACH hour at :35 past.


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 16, 2014)

for the challenge, I have my 4770k, 2500k and G3220 100%


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 16, 2014)

4th place already?






Let's keep this up people!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 16, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> Let's keep this up people!



I had sandbagged my 970 and 3930k today, and just dropped em (after getting home from work).  Goooo TPU!


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> 4th place already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got my Duron 700 @800Mhz 100% balls to the wall!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> I've got my Duron 700 @800Mhz 100% balls to the wall!


That alone is surely responsible.  I don't think any of the 4P rigs play a role


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> That alone is surely responsible.  I don't think any of the 4P rigs play a role


I was hard pressed not to sandbag it and let it build up WU for 2 days and then just drop both WU's when the challenge started!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, I don't think we'll be pulling #1 either way, but I'm going to keep every single one of my systems running nothing but UGM.  I don't know if it's enough, but ~175 threads should do a pretty good job helping out our position there 

EDIT:


Mindweaver said:


> I was hard pressed not to sandbag it and let it build up WU for 2 days and then just drop both WU's when the challenge started!


Yeah, two WUs, that's maybe 200 points--quite a bit.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, I don't think we'll be pulling #1 either way, but I'm going to keep every single one of my systems running nothing but UGM.  I don't know if it's enough, but ~*175 threads* should do a pretty good job helping out our position there
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Yeah, two WUs, that's maybe 200 points--quite a bit.


Well every little bit helps buddy. I've got a spare Duron I can send you.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Mindweaver said:


> Well every little bit helps buddy. I've got a spare Duron I can send you.



Nah, that Duron has served you long enough I'd hate to see the two of you split apart 
I'll get the i7 and a few more semi-functional laptops running instead


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright, we have _*45*_ participants signed up for the contest!  If you're still interested in joining, send me a PM!


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 16, 2014)

i am in. both systems up and running.

edit: we are down to 5th


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> i am in. both systems up and running.
> 
> edit: we are down to *5th*


Yes but we a gaining on China


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> i am in. both systems up and running.
> 
> edit: we are down to 5th


You're on my list!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 16, 2014)

This challenge is certainly going to a tough one for us.  We are going to have to go _Balls to the Wall_ for the duration to place well.  but we can do it!



[Ion] said:


> You're on my list!



Sch[Ion]dler's List   not appropriate  (besides, I stole a plug from your friend from the other day)


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

I will regrettably have to turn off half a dozen computers for most of tomorrow (dual-E5420, dual-X5672, i7-4770, i7-860, one of the i5-2400s, and the i5-520M)--but I'll have them back up ASAP.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> I will regrettably have to turn off half a dozen computers for most of tomorrow (dual-E5420, dual-X5672, i7-4770, i7-860, one of the i5-2400s, and the i5-520M)--but I'll have them back up ASAP.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


>


Ah, I'll be back with a vengeance on Tuesday, however.  Should be 100k PPD worth of hardware by then


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2014)

Our current 5th place is about to be improved (11 hours or less from now) . Sandbagging from Italy and China was only going to let them stay ahead shortly http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team.php?TeamIdWCG=S8TLJ6TFV1&proj=WCG&lang=en
The more regular playing team Decrypthon have however found some CPU cycles in the hour of need and is now tight (predicted overtake in 113 hours) in our heels. Even counting in Ions short overhaul I'm sure we can fight them back.  Found a toaster with a Duron that OCs to 900 MHz


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Don't worry--it'll be probably 12-14 hours that I have those off.  And the 3770k + 540M + a spare C2D ought to more than make up for that.


----------



## nightriderjt (Nov 16, 2014)

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## mx500torid (Nov 16, 2014)

Do we gotta post we are in when I am never out??


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 16, 2014)

mx500torid said:


> Do we gotta post we are in when I am never out??


No. If you crunch during the Challenge, you are automatically in!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 16, 2014)

TPU as a team 2 days ago: 675,790
TPU as a team Yesterday: 677,427
So far today (1/2 day?): 614,197 Wow!

Edit: 818,684 for the day.


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

The 4P is up and running- adding 48 more cores for Team TPU!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> The 4P is up and running- adding 48 more cores for Team TPU!


Give us a screenshot of that beauty crunching please


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Give us a screenshot of that beauty crunching please


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Norton said:


>


....wow
You know, Ubuntu lets you take a screenshot too....


----------



## Norton (Nov 16, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> ....wow
> You know, Ubuntu lets you take a screenshot too....



I'll figure out how some day


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 16, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll figure out how some day


Click on the launcher icon in the top-left corner and type 'screenshot' and click on the program that is there


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Click on the launcher icon in the top-left corner and type 'screenshot' and click on the program that is there


Then save it to a flashdrive to post with another rig because the onboard  graphics are so buggy, you don't even want to pull up a browser, let alone try to post(in my experience , LOL).


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2014)

A power outage is in progress. I will be low on output tonight. It is limited to just a few homes including mine.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> A power outage is in progress. I will be low on output tonight. It is limited to just a few homes including mine.


Did you blow the local transformer?


----------



## theonedub (Nov 17, 2014)

ISP still having issues here, output will be sporadic at best for the next few days.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2014)

So . . . you broke the internet?


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you blow the local transformer?


It honestly seems so. I can neither confirm or deny my involvement...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2014)

james888 said:


> A power outage is in progress. I will be low on output tonight. It is limited to just a few homes including mine.





BUCK NASTY said:


> Did you blow the local transformer?





twilyth said:


> So . . . you broke the internet?


I blame the Min[Ion]'s!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> I blame the Min[Ion]'s!



I deny all charges!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> I'll figure out how some day


Right next to F12.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> The 4P is up and running- adding 48 more cores for Team TPU!





Norton said:


>


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> So . . . you broke the internet?



Is that possible?


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Our current 5th place is about to be improved (11 hours or less from now) . Sandbagging from Italy and China was only going to let them stay ahead shortly http://www.seti-germany.de/wcg/stats_team.php?TeamIdWCG=S8TLJ6TFV1&proj=WCG&lang=en
> The more regular playing team Decrypthon have however found some CPU cycles in the hour of need and is now tight (predicted overtake in 113 hours) in our heels. Even counting in Ions short overhaul I'm sure we can fight them back.  Found a toaster with a Duron that OCs to 900 MHz



It looks like we will find a comfortable seat in 3rd within 3 hours, and our recent race vs Decrypthon no longer has them overtaking us!!  

Keep up the amazing work team


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

I attribute our rapid acceleration to the numerous Duron processors that have been called into service for Team TPU! God Bless Socket A!!!!!


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 17, 2014)

Norton said:


>



That is crazy!!!! I would like to have something like this haha


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 17, 2014)

my mobo died 

it will be 2 days until i can get a new one.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 17, 2014)

night.fox said:


> my mobo died
> 
> it will be 2 days until i can get a new one.


sorry to hear that. hope you find a replacement soon.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 17, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> sorry to hear that. hope you find a replacement soon.



yeah. if RMA, takes long time. i will just buy a new one. its my fault because I oc'ed my 4770k to my B85 mobo. just for this challenge. Been running since yesterday and after I am preparing for work, i saw my computer is shut off. tried powering on, its like a fireworks inside my case lol. open up, damn mobo VRM dead. guess I put too much voltage lol. it was old mobo anyway, so I will just buy a new one. I will make sure I will buy a mobo with heat sink on vrms.


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2014)

night.fox said:


> my mobo died
> 
> it will be 2 days until i can get a new one.


Sorry to hear that 

I had a near miss with my 4P. My son was in a rush to get something out of my home office and knocked it over when I was downstairs and didn't say anything.... found it  5 minutes later nearly upside down and still trying to run. We had a little discussion about that


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

Norton said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> I had a near miss with my 4P. My son was in a rush to get something out of my home office and knocked it over when I was downstairs and didn't say anything.... found it  5 minutes later nearly upside down and still trying to run. We had a little discussion about that


*KNOCKED IT OVER???*
I shudder merely at the thought


----------



## Norton (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> *KNOCKED IT OVER???*
> I shudder merely at the thought



No worries, all is fine with it. I did have to try hard to not freak out on him though.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

Solidly #3 in the overall challenge! 




Still, half a million points is an uncomfortably narrow margin.  I don't see any chance that we'll be able to overtake XS or S.G, but #3 is (hopefully) readily available!


----------



## Bow (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Tallencor (Nov 17, 2014)

Bad news on my side of things. Due to spousal issues (She cracked the front clip of her car off of a guardrail. She blamed the snow) I will not be getting the server until this coming weekend. I was so hoping for that extra 6000 ppd for the challenge. Better late than never I suppose but I'm still bummed out.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2014)

@night.fox - sorry to hear about the flame out but very nice, hi-res picture there.  What kind of camera did you use.  Great optics.  You'll probably tell me it was a cell phone but it looks as clean as Zeiss or Leica.

@Tallencor - what's a front clip?  I'm guessing you mean a clip for the plastic bumpers most cars have.  Hope that's the extent of the damage.

I managed to drop an air conditioner on my car last year.  Well, not exacty on it.  I just missed it.  The plastic mounting wings hit the side of the car.  Not sure how I screwed that up.  I've put that ac in the window many times before and taken it out.  I guess I just wasn't focusing.  Now I have more power unit that sits on the floor and uses a window mounted vent.  At least I can't screw that up.  LOL.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Now I have more power unit that sits on the floor and uses a window mounted vent.  At least I can't screw that up.  LOL.



Those a re great because you can move them from room to room easily. Say a bunch of people are over for a LAN, you can just roll that badboy in.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> At least I can't screw that up. LOL.


Famous last words.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow. Boinc Italy has dropped to 5th already. They must have sandbagged a bunch of work to be dropping this quick. *I know that I've said this before, but come next challenge I'm going to do the mother of all dumps at the beginning.* The way Kreij's buffer is set, the Opty servers were running out of work before this challenge began.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, but that's not really a very sporting way of doing things.  Artificial points inflation.
Additionally, IIRC WCG limits you to 25 WUs/thread stored at once--obviously this is fine for the Atom since it's terrible, but, depending on the WUs, that only lasts one of my OCed i7s a couple days.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 17, 2014)

twilyth said:


> what's a front clip


Nah, I wish it was just a fastener of some kind. Most cars these days don't really come with a front bumper like trucks anymore due to crumple zones. Its just a hard piece of Styrofoam behind the plastic panel that passes for a bumper on sedans these days. I personally call the fake bumper/panel a front clip. The passenger side took a hit and because it is all one piece I have to replace the whole thing. There are some used ones in the area but they are not the right color. So instead of sanding and painting a used one I bought an aftermarket one primed and ready to go for paint. My Brother in laws neighbor is a body man so he will do the work for a case of beer lol. But the Bumper/front clip and paint $300. Ugh! That took my piggy bank and then some. Here is a link to the actual part I have to replace.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Bumper-...5-04711S82A91ZZ-/350868525582?fits=Make:Honda
The headlights and marker lights, hood and front fenders are all fine and I prob just need to straighten out the brackets the bumper bolts to. All in all it really is only an hours worth of work clipping it back into place. Just waiting for the part to land at my guys shop. Minor annoyance really.
As for your A/C unit. Man that is some Lucky


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, but that's not really a very sporting way of doing things.  Artificial points inflation.
> Additionally, IIRC WCG limits you to 25 WUs/thread stored at once--obviously this is fine for the Atom since it's terrible, but, depending on the WUs, that only lasts one of my OCed i7s a couple days.



I read a little bit about how to get around this limitation.  Likely how China/Italy were able to sandbag so much.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I should have the game giveaway up later this evening for all to get into.

I had hoped that it would have been posted earlier, as a nice Challenge kick off, but things have been pretty hectic for me lately.

However, we do have a nice selection of donated games so I think it'll be a fun round


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, but that's not really a very sporting way of doing things.  Artificial points inflation.
> Additionally,* IIRC WCG limits you to 25 WUs/thread stored at once*--obviously this is fine for the Atom since it's terrible, but, depending on the WUs, that only lasts one of my OCed i7s a couple days.


That means I could store 1200 WU per server? That is equivalent to approx 3 days work on these rigs.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 17, 2014)

@Tallencor You might want to check the cross bar the radiator mounts to if the impact was severe enough to destroy the bumper.  I took out a sign once when someone cut me off on an icy road and it messed up the cross bar, which kinda sucked since the lights on one side were never properly aligned.  I think I ghetto patched my way out of that but it wasn't pretty.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 17, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Yeah, but that's not really a very sporting way of doing things.  Artificial points inflation.
> Additionally, IIRC WCG limits you to 25 WUs/thread stored at once--obviously this is fine for the Atom since it's terrible, but, depending on the WUs, that only lasts one of my OCed i7s a couple days.


If anything I would say it is more sporting because it requires more effort and time commitment. If you just let it sit there it doesn't require much as long if you don't shuffle your rigs around too much.

Effort applied should have a reward. Its all for science and doesn't harm anything either.


Ya, my overclocked intel i5's only last about 48 hours before running out of work. Last time I sandbagged all my rigs I set the slower rigs at 3 days and the fast ones at two days.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 17, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> That means I could store 1200 WU per server? That is equivalent to approx 3 days work on these rigs.


Yup I believe so--the Opty system I have sits almost continually at 800 WUs, the 8C/16T at 400, the 6C/12T at 300 and so on


----------



## volkor (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a problem with logging, when i log on site i have no problem but i log in boinc i have this message:
http://i57.tinypic.com/dfblgk.jpg





i'm with boinc 7.4.27 and windows 8.1 64 bit.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 18, 2014)

Make sure you use your WCG username and not your e-mail address.

Edit: had it backwards. Fixed that now.


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 18, 2014)

volkor said:


> I have a problem with logging, when i log on site i have no problem but i log in boinc i have this message:
> http://i57.tinypic.com/dfblgk.jpg
> 
> 
> ...


Have a look in the last post here : https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37446_offset,0#475199


----------



## volkor (Nov 18, 2014)

mstenholm said:


> Have a look in the last post here : https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,37446_offset,0#475199


Boinc 7.2.42 fix my problem, ty.


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 18, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> That is crazy!!!! I would like to have something like this haha


+1


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 18, 2014)

wow a lot happened since i last logged in 2 days ago


[Ion] said:


> I will regrettably have to turn off half a dozen computers for most of tomorrow (dual-E5420, dual-X5672, i7-4770, i7-860, one of the i5-2400s, and the i5-520M)--but I'll have them back up ASAP.





james888 said:


> A power outage is in progress.





theonedub said:


> ISP still having issues here





night.fox said:


> my mobo died





Norton said:


> I had a near miss with my 4P. My son was in a rush to get something out of my home office and knocked it over when I was downstairs and didn't say anything


and we seem to have challenges within the challenge, stay strong Team TPU and aim for the podium


----------



## Bow (Nov 18, 2014)

I lost some ground also, storm knocked out the power for a couple hours last knight, only 1 PC running until I get home from work.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 18, 2014)

I installed a new GPU in my work machine and forgot to start bionc back 

Its back up now!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 18, 2014)

twilyth said:


> @night.fox - sorry to hear about the flame out but very nice, hi-res picture there.  What kind of camera did you use.  Great optics.  You'll probably tell me it was a cell phone but it looks as clean as Zeiss or Leica.
> 
> @Tallencor - what's a front clip?  I'm guessing you mean a clip for the plastic bumpers most cars have.  Hope that's the extent of the damage.
> 
> I managed to drop an air conditioner on my car last year.  Well, not exacty on it.  I just missed it.  The plastic mounting wings hit the side of the car.  Not sure how I screwed that up.  I've put that ac in the window many times before and taken it out.  I guess I just wasn't focusing.  Now I have more power unit that sits on the floor and uses a window mounted vent.  At least I can't screw that up.  LOL.



it was actually a tablet. galaxy note 10.1 the first series not the new ones. I dont have good camera cause I am not fun of still pictures and I am not good at taking pictures. 

I did hope that I could go out and buy a new motherboard but damn something came up. busy now. I hope I can have some time tomorrow to buy one.  I miss my budget rig. and I am now in remote area so I cant really go to big shopping mall or even order online  damn it.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm having issues with the Opty 6180Se server. Keeps dropping to 28% cpu utilization even after re-starts. Out of 48 possible WU's, only 13 will be crunching. Shutting her down tonight to wipe the drive and re-load the latest Ubuntu distro. Will likely lose an entire day of production by the time she spools back up. Sorry Guy's.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

It's all good guys were still posting great numbers. Doing what we can is after all the name of the game.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm having issues with the Opty 6180Se server. Keeps dropping to 28% cpu utilization even after re-starts. Out of 48 possible WU's, only 13 will be crunching. Shutting her down tonight to wipe the drive and re-load the latest Ubuntu distro. Will likely lose an entire day of production by the time she spools back up. Sorry Guy's.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 18, 2014)

Stability issues on my main rig. had to drop 960T clocks from 3.9 to 3.6 GHz..

Can anyone tell me how much difference would be between my 960t and a i3 4130 (crunching). thinking of parting with my board and processor as there warranty is about to expire.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Stability issues on my main rig. had to drop 960T clocks from 3.9 to 3.6 GHz..
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much difference would be between my 960t and a i3 4130 (crunching). thinking of parting with my board and processor as there warranty is about to expire.


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/simple-wcg-ppd-estimator.111026/
Hope this helps [Ion] could prob help as it's his program.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Stability issues on my main rig. had to drop 960T clocks from 3.9 to 3.6 GHz..
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much difference would be between my 960t and a i3 4130 (crunching). thinking of parting with my board and processor as there warranty is about to expire.



i3 would likely do a little worse than a 960T but probably use half the power. An i5 would give a decent boost if you can swing it


----------



## Arjai (Nov 18, 2014)

night.fox said:


> my mobo died
> 
> it will be 2 days until i can get a new one.


Now THAT is how to CRUNCH!!!  Push'em tell they blows up or starts on FIRE!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Stability issues on my main rig. had to drop 960T clocks from 3.9 to 3.6 GHz..
> 
> Can anyone tell me how much difference would be between my 960t and a i3 4130 (crunching). thinking of parting with my board and processor as there warranty is about to expire.


The i3 I'd estimate at about 2.6-2.8k PPD or so.  A very rough estimate, but given its potential relative to the i7-4700 it shouldn't be too far off.  But you're welcome to check out the PPD Estimator to see


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2014)

Playing around with the calculator now. Kind of surprised by the results. Checked my old AMD gear in relation to Might have to sell it off to fund some new servers.
Predicted PPD of stuff laying around:
Phenom II X2 550 @ 3.6GHz: 1188
Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.8GHz: 3762
AMD FX-8350 @ 4.8GHz: 6154
Pentium G3258 @ 4.8GHz: 3333

Seems rather interesting that my ~$40-50 dual-core Intel does about half the PPD as my ~$150 AMD FX (and probably for about 1/10th the power)
Just makes me want a HP Moonshot even more.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> Playing around with the calculator now. Kind of surprised by the results. Checked my old AMD gear in relation to Might have to sell it off to fund some new servers.
> Predicted PPD of stuff laying around:
> Phenom II X2 550 @ 3.6GHz: 1188
> Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3.8GHz: 3762
> ...


Well, they are just _estimates_--the values that you get as seen by the Device Statistics really are the best quantifier.
The advantage of the FX8 systems is that it's a solid 5.5-6.5k PPD (depending on OC) from a computer that's overall relatively cheap--and sticking Pentiums everywhere requires a great deal of duplication of other resources (motherboard, RAM, HDDs, PSUs, cases if you go for that thing, coolers, etc).

And I'd be particularly suspicious of the PhII estimations--based on the results given by my 4P (which is basically just four PhII X8 CPUs) the Estimator is running a bit on the low side (either that, or Linux is playing a bigger role than I anticipated)

Really is time that I get proper Linux estimations going....


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> And I'd be particularly suspicious of the PhII estimations


I'm slightly suspicious of those estimations too simply because I remember my X6 matching (and in some cases beating) my 8350 at heavy workloads.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> I'm slightly suspicious of those estimations too simply because I remember my X6 matching (and in some cases beating) my 8350 at heavy workloads.


Well, if you want to send me the Device Statistics from your two PhII rigs for at least a week each, I can do some better estimations


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it too early to enter for Sneekypeet's NZXT Kraken AIO's. Either or, not both. And I guess the better question would be shipping to Canada?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Is it too early to enter for Sneekypeet's NZXT Kraken AIO's. Either or, not both. And I guess the better question would be shipping to Canada?


Well, you're entered for all of the prizes...that's the way the drawing works.  And no idea about shipping.  I assume that most of the things-that-have-to-be-shipped are US only, but not sure.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Is it too early to enter for Sneekypeet's NZXT Kraken AIO's. Either or, not both. And I guess the better question *would be shipping to Canada*?



I have those coolers in my possession- I will ship them to Canada if someone from there wins one (UPS usually charges a small but reasonable premium from here) 

*Note- we will go through the list to determine if US only or if Canada/Mexico can be included if the extra cost is paid. Unfortunately, shipping from the US to other areas is just too difficult/costly.


----------



## AnnCore (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm sure us Euros are willing to pay for shipping if it makes sense financially. Obviously not much point paying more for shipping that what you can buy the article for over here.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

Norton said:


> I have those coolers in my possession- I will ship them to Canada if someone from there wins one (UPS usually changes a small but reasonable premium from here)


Maybe I should mention that those are the only prizes I would be interested in. If I do win Bill I can pay for the delivery _*cod*_ or set something up in a pm. Chances are I would donate my 212 evo during the next round and pay for the shipping myself. Those are some sexy looking coolers is all.


----------



## Norton (Nov 18, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Maybe I should mention that those are the only prizes I would be interested in. If I do win Bill I can pay for the delivery _*cod*_ or set something up in a pm. Chances are I would donate my 212 evo during the next round and pay for the shipping myself. Those are some sexy looking coolers is all.



We can hammer out any details on the prize drawing approaching/after the end of the challenge. Until then, crunch onward!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 18, 2014)

Just sharing this here.  I haven't been keeping as up to date as I should have, but I just saw this and thought it was exciting! 

Great work, we need to keep it up though: no slacking... or intense pc gaming


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

And we're doing pretty well in the MCM & UGM sub-contests!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 18, 2014)

manofthem said:


> or intense pc gaming


I feel bad enough that I have to use my work pc while I am here. There is no way in heck bar a natural disaster that anyone is touching my home pc (while it's crunching) or.......


----------



## Doc41 (Nov 18, 2014)

damn, nearly everywhere in the world is stormy and cold and i'm still using an A/C 
[/rant]
since my brother is not here i borrowed his PC for the challenge so now i've got 2x i5 750's and an i3 3220 running


----------



## xvi (Nov 18, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Well, if you want to send me the Device Statistics from your two PhII rigs for at least a week each, I can do some better estimations


Well then, I'll have to fire them up. For SCIENCE.
(They actually share a motherboard. I'll do the X2 first since it's already installed. Would you prefer Windows or Linux? If I put it in a VM, I could do one core on Windows and one core on Linux. )


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> Well then, I'll have to fire them up. For SCIENCE.
> (They actually share a motherboard. I'll do the X2 first since it's already installed. Would you prefer Windows or Linux? If I put it in a VM, I could do one core on Windows and one core on Linux. )


Well, the output should scale exactly linearly with the number of cores/clockspeed.  If you wouldn't mind doing one with Windows and one with Linux, that would be awesome


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Is there a way to get Boinc to report faster? I'm sitting on 6 or 7 wu's that are ready to go but look to have been stagnant for some time.
Looks like S.G. and E.S. are slowing down a bit while we broke 6 mill. We are doing so awesome guys. Lets keep atter.


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

Short answer- just click "update" on the projects page of your BOINC manager.

Longer answer- you can insert some code into the cc_config file of the manager to report results immediately... Windows or Linux?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Short answer- just click "update" on the projects page of your BOINC manager.
> 
> Longer answer- you can insert some code into the cc_config file of the manager to report results immediately... Windows or Linux?


Windows on 3 rigs Linux mint on the Kreij cruncher. Update worked. Thanks @Norton


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Windows on 3 rigs Linux mint on the Kreij cruncher. Update worked. Thanks @Norton


Alright, so Linux keeps the cc_config.xml file under /var/lib/boinc-client
Windows (Vista/7/8.x/10) keeps it in C:\ProgramData\BOINC
Download the auto-report cc_config.xml from here (it's in my Dropbox; it's safe) and copy it to the correct location, depending on your OS.
Then open BOINC and click Advanced->Read Config Files


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Windows on 3 rigs Linux mint on the Kreij cruncher. Update worked. Thanks @Norton



EDIT- [Ion]'s method is easier- here's the way to do it manually 

To do it automatically in Windows....

- Shut down the BOINC Manager
- Go here and edit the cc_config.xml file:






Add this text:

<cc_config>
<options>
<report_results_immediately>1</report_results_immediately>
</options>
</cc_config>

Click save and restart the PC

Linux is a little more work but essentially the same process...


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 19, 2014)

As far shipping goes I will help with any and all.  Think the grand prize is my old rig so still up for all.   I don.t care will pay to get it too you're door US, Canada,Or that F$%^& comet.   The EU is that %^^&& place just so you know, Just PM me.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> EDIT- [Ion]'s method is easier- here's the way to do it manually
> 
> To do it automatically in Windows....
> 
> ...




Odd, I am not finding a cc_config file in BOINC? 
Do I need to create that xml file?


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Odd, I am not finding a cc_config file in BOINC?
> Do I need to create that xml file?


Or you can just download the one I linked 
But yes, you need that file in order to set values in it


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Cool. All methods saved. Thanks guys.


----------



## Recca29 (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> i3 would likely do a little worse than a 960T but probably use half the power. An i5 would give a decent boost if you can swing it


Thought about that but not enough cash left after buying a new appartment.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Recca29 said:


> Thought about that but not enough cash left after buying a new appartment.


We should start a dedicated cruncher in need paypal accnt. Moderated by the Cap'n of course. Take a vote on who needs something the most and make their day. I'd donate regularly.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> We should start a dedicated cruncher in need paypal accnt. Moderated by the Cap'n of course. Take a vote on who needs something the most and make their day. I'd donate regularly.


I like this idea. What say you Team?


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> We should start a dedicated cruncher in need paypal accnt. Moderated by the Cap'n of course. Take a vote on who needs something the most and make their day. I'd donate regularly.





BUCK NASTY said:


> I like this idea. What say you Team?



Nice idea, and thank you for expressing your trust in me, but I wouldn't feel comfortable with something like this unless we had a subcommittee of some sort to oversee activity of such an account....


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Nice idea, and thank you for expressing your trust in me, but I wouldn't feel comfortable with something like this unless we had a subcommittee of some sort to oversee activity of such an account....


The committy would have to be made up of the highest ranking well respected teammates with overall time ppd/w/m/y etc. Putting the vote into 5-7 peoples hands would ensure fairness. Discussed in private with an announcement after the vote should be fine. Maybe a TPU moderator would help calm concerns? I believe that if a person is willing to donate funds to a Cruncher pot they should wholeheartedly have trust prior to donating that said funds will be used accordingly. After all, if after a decision is made, and they dissapprove they no longer have to donate. The results of the giveaways are quite fair and I have yet to see anyone on here offer anything but the deepest amount of joy at their peers winning. We donate to the world as a whole for science and the betterment of mankind. Surely we can trust each other to make the right decision when it comes to our team.
Not to single anyone out but I know one Cruncher on this team that is contributing to this project selflessly/regularly with threads and stats that, in previous conversations, has proven that he/she is here for all the right reasons.
Edit: Hey Buck. Your a mod right.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

I think it is a great idea! Good idea Tallencor! 

Bill, if you didn't feel comfortable doing that we could all get together and vote a 3 or 5 person "board" that would oversee the account. If one left and a new one was voted in, it would just need to have the account password changed.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 19, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> I think it is a great idea! Good idea Tallencor!
> 
> Bill, if you didn't feel comfortable doing that we could all get together and vote a 3 or 5 person "board" that would oversee the account. If one left and a new one was voted in, it would just need to have the account password changed.


I'm all for the idea, but want to remind everyone that this initiative is supported by individual Forum members and *is not sanctioned by Techpowerup/ w1zzard and therefore TPU cannot be held liable or caught up in any drama related to it*. If members would like to see a Mod on the board, I volunteer for this responsibility. I got some extra money in my Paypal that could be put to good use.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm all for the idea, but want to remind everyone that this initiative is supported by individual Forum members and *is not sanctioned by Techpowerup/ w1zzard and therefore TPU cannot be held liable or caught up in any drama related to it*. If members would like to see a Mod on the board, I volunteer for this responsibility. I got some extra money in my Paypal that could be put to good use.


I agree 100% and thanks Buck. Sorry if I put you on the spot.  If this comes to fruition, know that I will donate continually as timing and funds permit, would be in full support of Buck, Norton and further board members decisions and knowing that this may take some time and effort on voted board members part, support this project wholeheartedly. So very exciting. Not to jump the gun or anything but


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 19, 2014)

That's really cool--count me in as well.  Happy to help any way I can


----------



## xvi (Nov 19, 2014)

I vote me. I'm sure to go mad with power the instant I'm elected, so all I have to do now is convince you guys I won't and I'll be golden! 

I think there's a lot of ground rules that need to be covered.
Reading what I've read thus far, it sounds a bit like a sort of "Cruncher's Insurance". Basically a fund by crunchers for crunchers with any extra proceeds going towards hardware upgrades and/or WCG Challenge Prizes?
Pay a small monthly fee and be covered by any crunching-related hardware failures?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 19, 2014)

xvi said:


> I vote me. I'm sure to go mad with power the instant I'm elected, so all I have to do now is convince you guys I won't and I'll be golden!
> 
> I think there's a lot of ground rules that need to be covered.
> Reading what I've read thus far, it sounds a bit like a sort of "Cruncher's Insurance". Basically a fund by crunchers for crunchers with any extra proceeds going towards hardware upgrades and/or WCG Challenge Prizes?
> Pay a small monthly fee and be covered by any crunching-related hardware failures?


Not really a bad idea either. 
I don't think a strict monthly amount to be included in a plan envelops the idea of helping out someone in need though. Anyone who wants to donate can at anytime by pm'ing the Cap'n. My thoughts were more of hey lets look at system specs and overall situations and if someone could really use a new chip and we knew they would crunch with it and entered all challenges or if all they needed was a mobo or dimms (no extreme gamer style equip) and have fallen on hard times, Then maybe, just maybe the cap'n and board could vote on said part to be sent their way. I think the Challenge prizes should be left as they are with the exception of maybe the Kreij memorial rig if "needed". The cruncher in need fund should be a unique entity in itself.  Or if there is enough surplus, look at someones ppd in free dc and help as much as we can to increase their contribution. Some people have been crunching for a very long time with minimal hardware like an old laptop and it would be nice to see them get a little bump from their teammates. It would certainly make their day. If after being told they were chosen to get the part they could decide if they really need it or if the funds could go to someone else they think may deserve it. This is why we need the board and a voting system in place with the Crunchers interests first and foremost.
If I donate $50 or $2 then I except that my right to decide what happens to that money is gone. Left in the hands of a board that is willing to see it land in the right place is all I need to know. 
If the person that gets the help wants to announce it then we can be joyed in the fact that we actually helped. I also don't think it would be fair for $ donations to be listed as they come in due to people with less means feeling like less of a member.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 19, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm all for the idea, but want to remind everyone that this initiative is supported by individual Forum members and *is not sanctioned by Techpowerup/ w1zzard and therefore TPU cannot be held liable or caught up in any drama related to it*. If members would like to see a Mod on the board, I volunteer for this responsibility. I got some extra money in my Paypal that could be put to good use.



I do believe we should have an active WCG TPU moderator on the board.

I like how you included that it is in no way directly associated with Techpowerup. That should go without saying but................Well ya know. 

I also think that once this is/if done, there should be one person appointed "treasurer" to be the sole person to disperse any of the funds. This way there is no question on who would be delving out the money.
Wouldn't matter who, whether it be @Norton being captain, @BUCK NASTY being a moderator, or anyone else. It would just be a small additional responsibility to who ever is appointed treasurer.

Also posted this response over at the team thread: 
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1080


----------



## Norton (Nov 19, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> Not really a bad idea either.
> I don't think a strict monthly amount to be included in a plan envelops the idea of helping out someone in need though. Anyone who wants to donate can at anytime by pm'ing the Cap'n. My thoughts were more of hey lets look at system specs and overall situations and if someone could really use a new chip and we knew they would crunch with it and entered all challenges or if all they needed was a mobo or dimms (no extreme gamer style equip) and have fallen on hard times, Then maybe, just maybe the cap'n and board could vote on said part to be sent their way. I think the Challenge prizes should be left as they are with the exception of maybe the Kreij memorial rig if "needed". The cruncher in need fund should be a unique entity in itself.  Or if there is enough surplus, look at someones ppd in free dc and help as much as we can to increase their contribution. Some people have been crunching for a very long time with minimal hardware like an old laptop and it would be nice to see them get a little bump from their teammates. It would certainly make their day. If after being told they were chosen to get the part they could decide if they really need it or if the funds could go to someone else they think may deserve it. This is why we need the board and a voting system in place with the Crunchers interests first and foremost.



Let's move over to the Team thread to discuss:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1080#post-3196166

Seems to be more of a Team subject rather than a Challenge one


----------



## Bow (Nov 19, 2014)

I think its a good plan.  I would like to see something typed up with who is the mod and who is on the panel if one is needed.  Also some rules/guidelines.  Also, and I really don't want to come across as asshole here but  how can I/we really  prove failure vs I just want an upgrade or a new piece of hardware.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 21, 2014)

Is it me, or is Xtremesystems gaining on Setigermany?


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 21, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Is it me, or is Xtremesystems gaining on Setigermany?


Nope. I concur. Did they ever just pull some serious points.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 21, 2014)

xvi has generously donated two more coolers purchased from sneekypeet.  The RAM kit I'm offering up is temporarily on hold; I had to ruse it to fix my roommate's computer.  I'm trying to dig up a bit more.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 22, 2014)

Came home from the city all happy about finally landing my new to me server and low and behold while I was away we had a slight power outage. No wu's on my 3770k for almost 9 hrs. Now I know your thinking that's alright Tallencor when your wife got home at 3pm and started up the rig it was crunching away so all's good buddy. Nope. This is the only P.c. that boinc is not in the list of startup programs. Well it bloody is now. 9 Hrs !!!!!!!!!!!
It's pissin' Gumdrops and then totaly shittin' Cannonballs over here people!!!
Where did I put that whiskey?
Mmmmm whiskey.
Hide this post from your children. I am not proud of some of it's delivery.


----------



## dhoshaw (Nov 22, 2014)

Lost one of my machines; first it couldn't find the boot drive and then it went totally dead.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 22, 2014)

dhoshaw said:


> Lost one of my machines; first it couldn't find the boot drive and then it went totally dead.


If I find it I'll let you know


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 22, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> If I find it I'll let you know


myep


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 22, 2014)

got a new mobo.... Asus Z87m-plus back to extreme crunching again


----------



## Bow (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 23, 2014)

Just found out my htpc was off for some reason. may have been a power outtage while i was at work so I have been down 1200 ppd


----------



## Nordic (Nov 23, 2014)

Two of my rigs are going to go remote after the challenge. The i3-530 system was initially remote but had some issues so I took it home with me to reinstall windows. The athlon rig will be heading remote. This will lower my power consumption allowing me to hopefully crunch even more!


----------



## Norton (Nov 23, 2014)

*Here's something neat....*

I was going through the records I have of some of our Challenges and figured I would show some of the prizes we've donated back to the Team since last July 
*note- lists may not be 100% accurate due to various reasons (redraws, additions, etc) but it should be pretty close



Spoiler:  from July 2013 to November 2013














Spoiler:  2014 YTD











*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## twilyth (Nov 23, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just found out my htpc was off for some reason. may have been a power outtage while i was at work so I have been down 1200 ppd







I'm just busting your chops of course.  I have the same problem.  I had 2 machines that weren't registering on boinctasks so I couldn't keep track of them.  One is a dualie server that never goes down so I'm not too worried about that one but I really do need to get it set up.  But the other one goes down every few days so I need to keep an eye on it.

I had it working with boinctasks for the longest time but then one day it just stopped showing up.  I think it was when I switched routers.  I tried changing the remote_hosts.cfg file but that didn't seem to work.  I finally tried again today and again nothing.  Searching from bt did nothing either.  So I went to the router and looked for the IP address and plugged the in directly.  that seemed to do the trick thank god.  So now I can watch it from the computer I'm on most of the time.


----------



## Blue-Knight (Nov 24, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Just found out my htpc was off for some reason. may have been a power outtage while i was at work so I have been down 1200 ppd


I think you can change your motherboard settings to power on again automatically after the power comes back...

Just make sure your OS is properly configured to continue the work by itself.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 24, 2014)

Blue-Knight said:


> I think you can change your motherboard settings to power on again automatically after the power comes back...
> 
> Just make sure your OS is properly configured to continue the work by itself.


Its true. I got mine set up so that it can be annoying too. If you shut it down it turns right back on no matter what. Kind of nice when my power button wasn't working.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 24, 2014)

Gentlemen ......I know it's not over yet, but I have to say this has been one of the most successful challenges I can remember. We put down 6.4 Million today and placed 3rd out of the heavy hitters. The name/memory of Kreij has proudly topped the charts and..... I finally got the Opty 6180Se server running 100%(bad BOINC install). This is cause for celebration! 
*
Congrat's my Cruncher friends!*


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

It is 1:39 am November 26th Munich time. I believe the challenge is officially over. We were #3 out of the heavy hitters. Three of our team members were at an awe inspiring 100k+ ppd by the end of the challenge. Our efforts to honar Kreijj have been outstanding. Good work team. Everyone should give themselves a pat on the back.

What do you think @Norton and Ion


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> It is 1:39 am November 26th Munich time. We were #3 out of the heavy hitters. Three of our team members were at an awe inspiring 100k+ ppd by the end of the challenge. *Our efforts to honar Kreijj have been outstanding. Good work team. Everyone should give themselves a pat on the back*.
> 
> What do you think @Norton and @[ion]



*I agree 100%.... you all (y'all) did awesome!!!*

*Great Job Team!!! *


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2014)

Glad I could be a part of this!


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

Over already? McKayla Maroney comes to mind.
Kidding aside, we did *really* awesome. Excellent work, all!


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

*On a post-Challenge note.....*

*We will plan on holding the prize drawing tomorrow evening.
*
* If you are selected for a prize and are unavailable at the time of the drawing- don't worry, we will give you reasonable time to check in and claim your prize.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2014)

I was just going to say... BRING ON THE PRIZES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

Alright, as suggested by Norton earlier, we'll be delaying the prize drawing until tomorrow evening.  Sorry.  Ought to be fun anyways! 

We have a lot of prizes, so your odds are pretty solid


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2014)

In all honesty, I feel it is more about that amazing team coming together for these awesome challenges than it is about the prizes!! 

I have said it before and will say it again; "I am sooooooooo proud to be a part of the best WCG team in the world!!!!"


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

Third place, that's just epic!

Great work team, I'm also really proud of having been part of this challenge, thanks to everyone who contributed with compute time to crunch for this challenge and to our team leaders


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> In all honesty, I feel it is more about that amazing team coming together for these awesome challenges than it is about the prizes!!
> 
> I have said it before and will say it again; "I am sooooooooo proud to be a part of the best WCG team in the world!!!!"


Could not have said it better Stinger.
I'm already pumped for the next one. Cheers everyone A well deserved 3rd.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

15th Warlock said:


> *Third place, that's just epic!*
> 
> Great work team, I'm also really proud of having been part of this challenge, thanks to everyone who contributed with compute time to crunch for this challenge and to our team leaders



This our our best "non-GPU" finish for the WCG Birthday Challenges! 

We took 2nd and nearly won when gpu work was active.... some of us still think there was a conspiracy in play


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> This our our best "non-GPU" finish for the WCG Birthday Challenges!
> 
> We took 2nd and nearly won when gpu work was active.... some of us still think there was a conspiracy in play



I can only imagine how amazing it would be to put all of my GPUs to our team disposal for a challenge, maybe one day the rules will change


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

Norton said:


> This our our best "non-GPU" finish for the WCG Birthday Challenges!
> 
> We took 2nd and nearly won when gpu work was active.... some of us still think there was a conspiracy in play


I don't know what you mean? So banking all my wu's a week before the challenge like the other two teams did is unfair?


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> I don't know what you mean? So banking all my wu's a week before the challenge like the other two teams did is unfair?



WCG ran out of gpu work before the end of the challenge that time.... our ppd dropped like a rock and SETI.Germany managed to pass us.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

Easy Rhino said:


> Glad I could be a part of this!



You can _always _be a part of us 


[Ion] said:


> Alright, as suggested by Norton earlier, we'll be delaying the prize drawing until tomorrow evening.  Sorry.  Ought to be fun anyways!
> 
> We have a lot of prizes, so your odds are pretty solid



Delays are inevitable so no worries there 




Norton said:


> WCG ran out of gpu work before the end of the challenge that time.... our ppd dropped like a rock and SETI.Germany managed to pass us.



I remember those days.  I haz(d) such a sad!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

Yeah, if the GPU work comes back, I'm confident I can manage a nice million PPD (BOINC).  Admittedly with a few hundred $ in GPUs, but such is the cost.  That would be awesome


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

I remember all amd gpu's for WCG, of which I had several at the time. For no particular reason I seem to have all nvidea now. Did nvidea gpu's work for WCG?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I remember all amd gpu's for WCG, of which I had several at the time. For no particular reason I seem to have all nvidea now. Did nvidea gpu's work for WCG?



I see to remember Nvidia not yielding the same results, as the 6xx series wasn't all that powerful with compuet maybe?

I remember everyone with like 7970s was balling, myself included   The gold old days!


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

james888 said:


> I remember all amd gpu's for WCG, of which I had several at the time. For no particular reason I seem to have all nvidea now. Did nvidea gpu's work for WCG?



Not as well, the gpu work was ideal for OpenCL and the GCN architecture


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I see to remember Nvidia not yielding the same results, as the 6xx series wasn't all that powerful with compuet maybe?
> 
> I remember everyone with like 7970s was balling, myself included   The gold old days!





Norton said:


> Not as well, the gpu work was ideal for OpenCL and the GCN architecture


That would make sense if it was opencl. Nvidea crippled their compute section, specifically effecting open cl performance. If gpu wu's come back I might have to flip back over to amd.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I see to remember Nvidia not yielding the same results, as the 6xx series wasn't all that powerful with compuet maybe?
> 
> I remember everyone with like 7970s was balling, myself included   The gold old days!


Tru dat.  I could be wrong but I think I was doing something like 300k+ PPD or roughly 10x what I normally would have done.  I almost felt guilty slurping up that many points every day . . . almost . . . hehehe.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 26, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Tru dat.  I could be wrong but I think I was doing something like 300k+ PPD or roughly 10x what I normally would have done.  I almost felt guilty slurping up that many points every day . . . almost . . . hehehe.



Absolutely, those days were good.  Below are some shots from back in the day, ranging from Nov '12 though like Feb '13



Spoiler



Shortly after I started, just after @t_ski








Then more competition








Then @[Ion] came to take over the world, as he always does


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 26, 2014)

So much Science...brings a tear to my eye


----------



## Nordic (Nov 26, 2014)

Ion, I ask you for 300,000 and you scoff. Psh, you had 600,000 back then! I see no reason why you can't now.  

Gosh, I was getting a ton of ppd from my 7970 back then. I think I got around 230,000 ish. I was experimenting with spreading 16 wu's over 4 highly overclocked 2500k cores for maximum ppd. I was told you should never go over 10 wu's, but it worked because of my highly overclocked cores. I was a pioneer! Or so I tell myself at night before I go to sleep...


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> I remember those days.


IIRC, I switched to F@H because WCG discontinued work for my aging 4850 and 4870. Seems like that was so long ago.


----------



## theonedub (Nov 26, 2014)

It was a conflicting time back then for me. Nvidia cards were crushing F@H WUs at the time and I had just picked up my 580 Lightning (one of my favorite cards of all time). Wanted to keep GPUs on F@H and CPUs on WCG to distribute the distributed computing effort 

Think I experimented a little and got ~4 units running at a time on the card, but ultimately stayed F@H. Those with 7970s (that weren't mining crypto) had astronomical PPDs!


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 26, 2014)

I might be a little late for the party but wanted to say Good job team and I am proud to be part of it as well.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 26, 2014)

I might be a little late for the party but wanted to say Good job team and I am proud to be part of it as well.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

@night.fox We learned some time ago to not drink and post.


night.fox said:


> I might be a little late for the party but wanted to say Good job team and I am proud to be part of it as well.





night.fox said:


> I might be a little late for the party but wanted to say Good job team and I am proud to be part of it as well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> @night.fox We learned some time ago to not drink and post.


I still have not learned.........hiccup.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> You can _always _be a part of us



I know, but I have to crunch on my server which for obvious reasons is not ideal 24/7. Maybe if I had a dedicated crunching rig...


----------



## ChristTheGreat (Nov 26, 2014)

good work guys!!! 3rd place is good 

XtremeSystems just owned on this challenge.. xD


----------



## Bow (Nov 26, 2014)




----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

ChristTheGreat said:


> XtremeSystems just owned on this challenge.. xD


Weeeellll.. It's kind of their name.

Wait, I know what this thread is missing! *CHALLENGE PIE!*




*Are you in our Top 20?*





*Or almost there?*


Spoiler: Positions 21 thru 30 Today









*Our numbers are so high, they're in Otter Space!*





Nicely done, TPU. 

Also, I think a bar chart puts our numbers in to perspective pretty nicely.


Spoiler: Brace for epic!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 26, 2014)

wow top 3 did 50% of all work!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> Weeeellll.. It's kind of their name.
> 
> Wait, I know what this thread is missing! *CHALLENGE PIE!*
> View attachment 60631
> ...


Very cool Xvi.


----------



## Norton (Nov 26, 2014)

Otter Space 

Nice job @xvi


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 26, 2014)

I might be a little late for the party but wanted to say Good job team and I am proud to be part of it as well.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

Updated post with a bar chart that gives a nice graphical representation to the points breakdown.



Norton said:


> Otter Space
> Nice job @xvi


Tried to emulate your pie posts.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 26, 2014)

xvi said:


> Weeeellll.. It's kind of their name.
> 
> Wait, I know what this thread is missing! *CHALLENGE PIE!*
> View attachment 60631
> ...


I guess it's Lemon pie for us?


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 26, 2014)

sorry guys.... i dont know what went wrong..... i could see that i post alot...... 

no intention there. our internet at work is having some problem lately... guess i have click post reply plenty times lol


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 26, 2014)

Congrats to everyone for the hard work and dedication!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2014)

Gotta love 2 teams in the challenge:
i3 Too Strong - 0 points
Tequila Sunrise - 0 points (whose Team Home Page link takes you to the official travel site for Santa Fe, NM)


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

night.fox said:


> sorry guys.... i dont know what went wrong..... i could see that i post alot......
> 
> no intention there. our internet at work is having some problem lately... guess i have click post reply plenty times lol


No worries Fox. The Wife's S4 does the same thing to me. Just having some fun.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 26, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Absolutely, those days were good.  Below are some shots from back in the day, ranging from Nov '12 though like Feb '13
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, those were some good times.  And overclocking the 79xx cards was pretty straight forward even for me.  What I can't understand is how is it that every research scientist in the world isn't beating a path to our door?  Computational chemistry is probably how everything in both drug development and molecular biology is going to be done in the not too distant future, so you'd think that people would be trying to get on board with high performance computing (i.e., CPU+GPGPU computing) now.  But noooo . . .


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 26, 2014)

twilyth said:


> Yeah, those were some good times.  And overclocking the 79xx cards was pretty straight forward even for me.  What I can't understand is how is it that every research scientist in the world isn't beating a path to our door?  Computational chemistry is probably how everything in both drug development and molecular biology is going to be done in the not too distant future, so you'd think that people would be trying to get on board with high performance computing (i.e., CPU+GPGPU computing) now.  But noooo . . .



My thoughts exactly... Why not take advantage of the tremendous compute power found on current GPUs


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 26, 2014)

twilyth said:


> What I can't understand is how is it that every research scientist in the world isn't beating a path to our door?


Maybe stability? 
I'm primarily a F@H DC'er, but things change over there (almost exclusively GPU) so much and so often that it isn't funny.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 26, 2014)

3rd place aint bad. But DAMN, we weren't even close to 2nd and 1st place.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 26, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> 3rd place aint bad. But DAMN, we weren't even close to 2nd and 1st place.


There is indeed a sizable diff'. We should push for a recruitment before the next B-day challenge. We have a year. But then again so do the other teams. Maybe we could offer free spirits. Hell that's what most of my friends and family are into.


----------



## xvi (Nov 26, 2014)

We could make a fake currency. How about one thousand WCG points = 1 TPUcoin. It worked for Ripple.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 26, 2014)

Congratz on EVERYONE!


----------



## ChaoticG8R (Nov 27, 2014)

Happy to help out especially for this event, but as long as my 2 machines are available to crunch, I'll be letting them as school has overtaken my ability to game recently.


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

xvi said:


> *Or almost there?*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Positions 21 thru 30 Today
> ...


Look at my local Minnesota Team of overachievers!! *21st!!* I am so proud of them!!

Not to mention my _utter bewilderment_ that we landed a *SOLID 3rd place* amongst the competition!! I can't say world because there were some _heavies_ noticeably missing from the challenge. However, I am _EXTREMELY Proud_ of how this team pulled together, not only for a *WIN*, in my book, but also for a _couple of days over the *7 MILLION Mark!!

This Team is the BEST Team in the known Universe!!
*_


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

Alright, prize drawing is happening tonight.....stay tuned!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

Waiting.....


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 27, 2014)

ChaoticG8R said:


> Happy to help out especially for this event, but as long as my 2 machines are available to crunch, I'll be letting them as school has overtaken my ability to game recently.


Not to mention that you are doing great.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

_*Prizes!*_

Windows 7 Pro: ChaoticG8R, adulaamin, theonedub, stinger608

Sony Vaio Laptop: Eroticus_ redrawn to james888 due to shipping_

128GB USB3 SSD: Arjai

$25 via PayPal: AnnCore, xvi

$100 Newegg: t_ski

Sandisk 128GB SSD: Pandacoder

GTX680: [Ion]

NZXT Kraken X31: MStenholm _redrawn to twilyth due to shipping _*redrawn to thebluebumblebee*

NZXT Kraken X41: AlienIsGod

Reeven CPU Cooler: brandonwh64

Alpenfohn Brocken: Norton
_
$100 via PayPal: manofthem_

^these were missed before


Grand Prize Rig: The Mad Shot! (not gonna figure out the capitalization!) 

If there are any issues (ie you don't want your prize, or shipping), I can and happily will re-draw.


_*EDIT: HUGE*_ thanks to Norton and manofthem for helping with prize drawing.

EDIT:  Winners, please expect a PM from the prize donor shortly.  I'll PM the winners of my prizes before too long.  If there are any issues, please let me know 

EDIT (AGAIN): I think I have things finally right


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 27, 2014)

@ThE_MaD_ShOt , get in touch to arrange delivery


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*Prizes!*_
> ~snip



Congrats to all you winners 


> Grand Prize Rig: The Mad Shot! (not gonna figure out the capitalization!)


----------



## Bow (Nov 27, 2014)

Good luck you guys


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> @ThE_MaD_ShOt , get in touch to arrange delivery


Road trip!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Road trip!


Yup lol. 



Wow thanks. Never thought I would win the grand prize. Always wanted to play with a modern i7. Thank si much barbaricsoul for the prize. Wow. And congrats to all winners


----------



## Arjai (Nov 27, 2014)

128GB USB3 SSD: Arjai

WTF?

*Awesome!!!!!!
*
I was JUST talking with a guy at the bar, where I am now, about a USB drives!!

*THANKS!!!*   And Thanks to T-Bob for the donation!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats to all the awesome winners.......And a big congrats to the entire team on an amazing 3rd place "win" in the challenge!!!


----------



## theonedub (Nov 27, 2014)

Funny how these things tend to work out- I need a Win7 Pro Key and one falls right to me 

Thanks and congrats to all the winners. One of the most successful challenges our Team has participated in, for sure


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)

stinger608 said:


> Congrats to all the awesome winners.......And a big congrats to the entire team on an amazing 3rd place "win" in the challenge!!!


+1


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

Arjai said:


> 128GB USB3 SSD: Arjai
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...



You won the USB one from @AthlonX2 

I have it and will make arrangements to get it to you

*Congrats to all of the winners!!!*


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats Guys. Well deserved and well won.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

Windows 7 key winners have all been PMd.  There seem to have been some issues with drawing (incorrectly awarding prizes to non-US members) so stay tuned for some re-draws.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> _*Prizes!*_
> 
> Windows 7 Pro: ChaoticG8R, adulaamin, theonedub, stinger608
> 
> ...


WOOT!  Thanks guys, and congrats to all the other winners!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

t_ski said:


> WOOT!  Thanks guys, and congrats to all the other winners!


Sandisk SSD was in there twice...regrettably dank1983man420 lost out on it.  I might finally have things right now....trying to juggle lots at once and it's not going too well


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm holding prizes for the following and will contact you to make arrangements to get them to you:
@AnnCore 
@xvi 
@t_ski 
@Arjai 
@james888 
@AlienIsGOD 

May take me a day or two since it's late and I have to work over the holiday weekend


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

*HUGE SHOUT OUT* to @mjkmike for the prize donation  

Also a huge thanks to all the other donations kicked in by the generous team members, and a big congrats! to the winners!


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

Oops, also thanks to Ion for organizing the giveaway, and to @Norton for helping.  I know it's a lot of work, but you handled it well


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Oops, also thanks to Ion for organizing the giveaway, and to @Norton for helping.  I know it's a lot of work, but you handled it well


Thanks Matt.  Certainly a lot I messed up, but it was a very cool experience


----------



## mjkmike (Nov 27, 2014)

congrats to all the winners and all the team.


----------



## Norton (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Matt.  Certainly a lot I messed up, but it was a very cool experience



It's all good... no fatalities/no broken bones


----------



## manofthem (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks Matt.  Certainly a lot I messed up, but it was a very cool experience



Naw, no mess ups, nothing serious.  Iv'e done that plenty of times with the game giveaways, and more than once   It's all good 


And I just realized that I'm in your sig now, that's fantastic!  Never dreamed I'd be sig-quoted, but it's a great feeling.


----------



## twilyth (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't have any use for a cpu cooler but thanks for the doing the drawing guys.  Feel free to donate it to someone else.


----------



## 64K (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners. I will be putting my backup 2500k rig to start crunching this weekend if all goes well.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Nov 27, 2014)

Congratulations to all winners! You guys deserve it!


----------



## ST.o.CH (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats to the winners .
And after this challenge the team is closer to 11th place in WCG.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats on another good challenge ppl ☺ also congrats to the winners as well and I can't believe I won the x41 aio cooler ☺


----------



## adulaamin (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats everyone and a very big thank you to all who contributed!


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats winners and Team TPU



xvi said:


> We could make a fake currency. How about one thousand WCG points = 1 TPUcoin. It worked for Ripple.



Some folks in the team would cause mass inflation (if anyone would actually accept it/it would have any actual value).


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 27, 2014)

twilyth said:


> I don't have any use for a cpu cooler but thanks for the doing the drawing guys.  Feel free to donate it to someone else.


I'm starting to like my chances for this giveaway.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2014)

silly question but do AIO w/c units come with liquid already? i have never used an AIO before but im def going to be setting this one up


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> silly question but do AIO w/c units come with liquid already? i have never used an AIO before but im def going to be setting this one up


Yes they come with coolant pre-installed. They are closed loops and not normally servicable.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 27, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Yes they come with coolant pre-installed. They are closed loops and not normally servicable.



OMG sweet, so its just a simple installation  i am wondering if i should get the G10 bracket and cool the GTX 680 with it instead.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 27, 2014)

Alright, the Kraken X31 is now being awarded to _*thebluebumblebee*_ due to twilyth's generosity!  Congratulations!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, the Kraken X31 is now being awarded to _*thebluebumblebee*_ due to twilyth's generosity!  Congratulations!


Nice for @thebluebumblebee !


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Nov 27, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> Alright, the Kraken X31 is now being awarded to _*thebluebumblebee*_ due to twilyth's generosity!  Congratulations!


Woot!


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 27, 2014)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Woot!


Congrats Blue. You lucky dog.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 27, 2014)

Congrats to the Winners!  and a big thanks to everyone that donated!


----------



## Bow (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 28, 2014)

Found a g10 bracket on Sale for $25 and picked it up along with a ssdnow v300 120gb and a DVD drive for the tpu typebox ☺


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 28, 2014)

Found a g10 bracket on Sale for $25 and picked it up along with a ssdnow v300 120gb and a DVD drive for the tpu typebox ☺


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 28, 2014)

This was truly a great challenge and great job by the whole team. Congrats team.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 28, 2014)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Found a g10 bracket on Sale for $25 and picked it up along with a ssdnow v300 120gb and a DVD drive for the tpu typebox ☺





AlienIsGOD said:


> Found a g10 bracket on Sale for $25 and picked it up along with a ssdnow v300 120gb and a DVD drive for the tpu typebox ☺



Who do you think you are, night fox?


----------



## manofthem (Nov 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Who do you think you are, night fox?





It's contagious! 











Yes, I considered double posting but thought it would be too blatant


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 28, 2014)

Tablet double post........


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 28, 2014)

NICE! I won a cooler! Hell yea! It will go on my X58 at work and hopefully it will get up in to the 4ghz area


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Nov 28, 2014)

t_ski said:


> Who do you think you are, night fox?



like manofthem said, its contagious lol.... well he is worst than me. only a minute in between


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

I didn't realize I won a cooler until @xvi PM'd me about it  Thanks Bud! 

All of the winners of prizes I'm holding have been contacted- check your PM's folks!


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 28, 2014)

Norton said:


> I didn't realize I won a cooler until @xvi PM'd me about it  Thanks Bud!
> 
> All of the winners of prizes I'm holding have been contacted- check your PM's folks!


You didn't read my post? 
Congrats Captain!


----------



## Norton (Nov 28, 2014)

[Ion] said:


> You didn't read my post?
> Congrats Captain!



no tags!  apparently I wasn't thorough enough


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

I recieved the rig today and it is crunching away as I type. Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on it and it seems happy. Thanks again @BarbaricSoul . Now to figure the ocing secret to this board. LoL.  From what I read it is a tricky fool to oc. Your settings look as thought they are set and you can exit the bios and go back in and they are still there but the bios doesn't apply them or use them. I'll figure it out one day.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I recieved the rig today and it is crunching away as I type. Installed Ubuntu 14.04 on it and it seems happy. Thanks again @BarbaricSoul . Now to figure the ocing secret to this board. LoL.  From what I read it is a tricky fool to oc. Your settings look as thought they are set and you can exit the bios and go back in and they are still there but the bios doesn't apply them or use them. I'll figure it out one day.


Wow, that sure was fast! I think you'll like it--my 3930k does 8.8k PPD at 4.5GHz under Win7


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

This one is running stock clocks as the bios is kinda weird. But I will get the clocks up. I may have to run it under win 7 for a short bit for testing purposes.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> This one is running stock clocks as the bios is kinda weird. But I will get the clocks up. I may have to run it under win 7 for a short bit for testing purposes.


Well, 4.5GHz vs 3.2 is a 40% OC...if you can get it stable that's obviously a lot more output from it


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2014)

Performance per watt on the 3930k's left me wanting. I was partial to mild overclock + undervolt. The cpu+motherboard alone would take ~450w compared to my 2500k's+motherboard ~200w.

@ThE_MaD_ShOt, what will you be cooling it with? When overclocked my old 3930k saturated my watercooling loop.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> Performance per watt on the 3930k's left me wanting. I was partial to mild overclock + undervolt. The cpu+motherboard alone would take ~450w compared to my 2500k's+motherboard ~200w.
> 
> @ThE_MaD_ShOt, what will you be cooling it with? When overclocked my old 3930k saturated my watercooling loop.


450W?  I have a hard time believing it was that much.  I don't have any hard numbers, but according to HWMonitor, the 3930k @ 4.5 consumes anywhere from 150 to 170W while running WCG.  I can't believe that the board + 2 sticks of RAM consumes close to 300W.  I'd say that the CPU + motherboard should be a bit over 200W.  My regular Sandy setups are ~125W for CPU + MB, OCed to the low-4GHz range.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2014)

Maybe my memory is failing me. I remember I got those numbers with my own killawatt. It was one of the reasons I decided to sell my 3930k. I even remember getting ~330 at stock too.


My numbers are totally system wattage. All other components besides the CPU and motherboard were the same.




c


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2014)

james888 said:


> Performance per watt on the 3930k's left me wanting. I was partial to mild overclock + undervolt. The cpu+motherboard alone would take ~450w compared to my 2500k's+motherboard ~200w.
> 
> @ThE_MaD_ShOt, what will you be cooling it with? When overclocked my old 3930k saturated my watercooling loop.



It has one of these- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Lucifer/

For me, that system ran at about 60'c with Linux, Mad Shot has a lot colder place to run it in (basement room with the heat shut off to it and an open window), so he'll get a lot better temps.

As for the OC'ing, I never had any issues OC'ing it with Windows, both in the BIO or using the ASUS tools to OC while the system is booted. When I put Linux on it, it ran 10'c cooler than when it had Windows, and I had no way to verify it was actually running at the OC'ed speeds (some of you may remember me posting for help about that).

The other 3930k system I have (the one I bought from you @james888 ) has one of these on it- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Assassin/

This is what that system is running- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







[Ion] said:


> Wow, that sure was fast! I think you'll like it--my 3930k does 8.8k PPD at 4.5GHz under Win7



We live about 3 hours apart and met in Richmond (halfway between us)


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Nov 29, 2014)

We need to have more Cruncher meet-up's. I'm in WPB and would like to meet up with @manofthem , but time does not allow this weekend(still have to "take care" of my "adult" children). They may leave the nest, but they never stop costing me money.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need to have more Cruncher meet-up's. I'm in WPB and would like to meet up with @manofthem , but time does not allow this weekend(still have to "take care" of my "adult" children). They may leave the nest, but they never stop costing me money.



Well hello there temporary neighbor   that's too bad.  I've been sick anyway, can't shake this cold virus thing, and it keeps coming back and with a vengeance


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 29, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> It has one of these- http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Deepcool/Lucifer/
> 
> For me, that system ran at about 60'c with Linux, Mad Shot has a lot colder place to run it in (basement room with the heat shut off to it and an open window), so he'll get a lot better temps.
> 
> ...


Under Linux the oc doesn't "stick" I can make all the setting I want in the bios and they stay set but it just doesn't boot at that speed. I can go back in the bios and my settings are still there it's just not applying them. I have to dig into it more. I have it set to 4.3 in the bios but it is running at 3.2 in the os. I may stick windows on it and play with it.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 29, 2014)

BUCK NASTY said:


> We need to have more Cruncher meet-up's. I'm in WPB and would like to meet up with @manofthem , but time does not allow this weekend(still have to "take care" of my "adult" children). They may leave the nest, but they never stop costing me money.


We could hold an semi annual 3 day Vegas thing. Personalized TPU Hello my name is stickers are a must lol.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Nov 29, 2014)

Tallencor said:


> We could hold an semi annual 3 day Vegas thing. Personalized TPU Hello my name is stickers are a must lol.



Excellent, I'm PM you my details and what airport to have my ticket available at.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2014)

manofthem said:


> Well hello there temporary neighbor   that's too bad. * I've been sick anyway, can't shake this cold virus thing, and it keeps coming back and with a vengeance *



The wife has had one of those also. I grabbed some Airborne a few days ago and it has helped a ton for her. You might give it a try. Pop one in a glass of water each morning for 3 days, take a day break, and then repeat. They are packaged with 10 tablets in each tube so you should be able to knock it out before taking all 10.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 29, 2014)

Looked through my old posts to see how much my memory matched reality. 



james888 said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum. My game Ns2 loves very high single threaded performance. The higher the cpu clock the better. I can get this 3930k stable at a very beastly 4.8ghz@1.4v but it uses a ton of power, like ~100 watts more than stock. I will be crunching 24/7 so every watt does matter to an extent. So I am wondering do I go to a nice low overclock of 4-4.2ghz undervolted, or compromise at 4.4-4.5ghz moderate volts, or extreme performance 4.8ghz.





james888 said:


> Seems really stable at 4.8ghz, the 3930k. It pushes my loop much harder as expected. With my fans at 100% at 4.8ghz I get 75c. I think that is as high as I will go. I have read that one can raise the bclk and lower multi for less volts needed. I might want to try that as it will produce less heat. Pics will be up tomorrow.





james888 said:


> I have a bit of a conundrum. My game Ns2 loves very high single threaded performance. The higher the cpu clock the better. I can get this 3930k stable at a very beastly 4.8ghz@1.4v but it uses a ton of power, like ~100 watts more than stock. I will be crunching 24/7 so every watt does matter to an extent. So I am wondering do I go to a nice low overclock of 4-4.2ghz undervolted, or compromise at 4.4-4.5ghz moderate volts, or extreme performance 4.8ghz.



At 4.8ghz I was seeing about 100w more than at stock usage for total system power. I remember around stock with just cpu load like crunching I was getting about 330w pretty well. So about 450w total system usage with gpu idle sounds right, maybe rounded up from 430w.

I was wrong in remembering it being difficult to cool. My watercooling was saturated when it was at 4.8ghz. If I were to load my 7970 it would heat up the loop enough for the cpu to jump up 10c or more.

I still hold by my statement that a 3930k left me wanting for better performance per watt. This is not to say it is a powerhouse of a cpu, because it is. It by far is the most powerful cpu I have ever owned to date.


----------



## Tallencor (Nov 29, 2014)

BarbaricSoul said:


> Excellent, I'm PM you my details and what airport to have my ticket available at.


Not a bad idea...........I was thinking more like $20 "Cdn" for gas. There are 5 to give away. Maybe I should start my own thread.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 2, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Under Linux the oc doesn't "stick" I can make all the setting I want in the bios and they stay set but it just doesn't boot at that speed. I can go back in the bios and my settings are still there it's just not applying them. I have to dig into it more. I have it set to 4.3 in the bios but it is running at 3.2 in the os. I may stick windows on it and play with it.



Did you find the issue? If not I'd like to know what you get when you type the following command in a terminal window when the CPU is crunching.


```
watch -n 1 "lscpu | grep 'MHz'"
```

And that was a great challenge, after the first day I though Seti was going to win it easy but nope, XtremeSystems gave them a whoopin.


----------



## agent00skid (Dec 2, 2014)

I get this when running lscpu | grep 'MHz' on my J1900 machine:
CPU MHz:  2899.968
CPU max MHz:  2900.0000
CPU min MHz:  1600.0000

So, don't take everything you see as the truth. 
Powertop seems to be a nice program to see things, especially for Intel CPU's.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 2, 2014)

m&m's said:


> Did you find the issue? If not I'd like to know what you get when you type the following command in a terminal window when the CPU is crunching.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I get 3.2 or around that. I actually was using that comand to see if maybe the clock sped would throttle up under load. But no dice. Also no fix either yet. For some reason it just won't use any multiplier settings I set in the bios. I am not to worried about it right now considering it is plugging along at a tad less ppd then my dual 1366 rig. 10 to 12k ppd is pretty good for it.


----------



## m&m's (Dec 2, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I get 3.2 or around that. I actually was using that comand to see if maybe the clock sped would throttle up under load. But no dice. Also no fix either yet. For some reason it just won't use any multiplier settings I set in the bios. I am not to worried about it right now considering it is plugging along at a tad less ppd then my dual 1366 rig. 10 to 12k ppd is pretty good for it.



My theory is that it is using the settings that you have set in the bios, but Ubuntu is not detecting that it is overclocked, but it is.

i7z is a tool that was written to support i3, i5 and i7. It will tell you what your CPU frequency is.

More info: https://code.google.com/p/i7z/


```
To install i7z
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get install i7z

To run i7z
sudo i7z
```


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2014)

Got the cooler in yesterday! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 4, 2014)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> I get 3.2 or around that. I actually was using that comand to see if maybe the clock sped would throttle up under load. But no dice. Also no fix either yet. For some reason it just won't use any multiplier settings I set in the bios. I am not to worried about it right now considering it is plugging along at a tad less ppd then my dual 1366 rig. 10 to 12k ppd is pretty good for it.



try the OC I'm running on my current 3930k. 35 multi with a CPU strap of 125. Maybe Linux will take a strap OC.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 4, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> Got the cooler in yesterday! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!



No overly excited selfie with new toy? J/K man, glad it arrived safely!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 4, 2014)

sneekypeet said:


> No overly excited selfie with new toy? J/K man, glad it arrived safely!



im at work and barely had time last night to take it out of the packaging box but I will take some pictures tonight !


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 4, 2014)

brandonwh64 said:


> im at work and barely had time last night to take it out of the packaging box but I will take some pictures tonight !



Yep, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Norton (Dec 6, 2014)

*Prize update(s)*
@AnnCore- has elected to donate the Paypal gift to a future project  
@xvi - Paypal gift sent
@t_ski - NewEgg gift card sent
@thebluebumblebee - NZXT X31 cooler shipped
@AlienIsGOD - NZXT X41 cooler shipped
@Arjai - pending, should ship on Monday (12/8) 

Also, received my cooler from @xvi - Thanks again Bud! 

If there are any issues with any of the prizes please let me know via PM.


----------



## Tallencor (Dec 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> If there are any issues with any of the prizes please let me know via PM.


The only thing I would consider and issue is that @AlienIsGOD recieved the X41 which (now correct me if I am wrong) I believe I was supposed to get Just kidding A.I.G. you lucky dog.


----------



## Arjai (Dec 6, 2014)

Norton said:


> *Prize update(s)*
> 
> @Arjai - pending, should ship on Monday (12/8)
> 
> If there are any issues with any of the prizes please let me know via PM.



No worries, Cap'n. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 11, 2014)

Norton said:


> @thebluebumblebee - NZXT X31 cooler shipped


Received on Monday.  Thanks!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Dec 11, 2014)

Received on Tuesday ☺


----------

